# Städte-Vorstellungen



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2010)

Servus 

Da ja für die kommende Urlaubssaison (2011) diverse Planungen anstehen ....

Mich würden Eindrücke (Fotos) von Städten in der Ihr wohnt oder aus der Umgebung sehr interessieren ....

Also ran an die Cams .... zeigt Eure Städte .... und Geheim-Tipps ....

Ich werde, wenn ich wieder mal in Wien bin, auch welche einstellen 

Also keine Eile .... aber vielleicht gammeln ja Fotos auf Euren Festplatten dahin ....

Wünsche Euch noch schöne Festtage


----------



## mitch (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Städte-Vorstellungen*

hallo helmut,

gute idee 

     


und noch 2 links

http://www.kulmbach.de 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kulmbach


edit:

Heiliger-Fruehschoppen  http://www.infranken.de/nachrichten...hoppen-war-Spass-fuer-jedermann;art312,113743


----------



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Städte-Vorstellungen*

Danke Mitch ...

Kulmbach ist immer eine Reise wert 

Allein schon wegen der Plassenburg und dem sehr guten Bier


----------



## herten04 (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Städte-Vorstellungen*

Hallo Helmut.

Hier meine Stadt in der ich auch geboren wurde.

http://westerholt-info.de/

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Westerholt_(Herten)

Ob es für einen Urlaub geeignet ist???

Sehenswert das Alte Dorf,das Schloß und die Golfanlage.

Sollte Westerholt nicht reichen die Großstädte des Ruhrgebietes sind nicht weit entfernt.


----------



## Digicat (25. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Städte-Vorstellungen*

Auch Dir Danke Helmut ... 

Schöne Restfeiertage


----------



## Echinopsis (26. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Städte-Vorstellungen*

Moin zusammen,

meine Stadtvorstellung: Zeil am Main in Unterfranken. 

Schön im Maintal gelegen...von Weinbergen umsäumt! Aber auch biertechnisch ist hier einiges geboten..ich denke da nur an unser FTT im August diesen Jahres 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## Conny (26. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Städte-Vorstellungen*

Hallo,

Helmut, das ist ein gute Idee 
Ich könnte mal mit Düsseldorf und eigenen Bildern anfangen. Ein sehr lohnendes Ziel


----------



## Digicat (26. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Städte-Vorstellungen*

Servus Conny

Danke ... schön "Schräg" .... in Düsseldorf 

@ Daniel: Zeil ... schwärm ... das Essen/Bier hat sehr gemundet


----------



## VolkerN (27. Dez. 2010)

*AW: Städte-Vorstellungen*

Hallo zusammen, 

da moechte ich doch gleich die Gelegenheit nutzen Besigheim vorzustellen. Ein liebenswerter Ort in der Naehe von Stuttgart der in diesem  Jahr zum schoensten Weinort Deutschlands gewaehlt wurde. 

Besigheim ist landschaeftlich herrlich gelegen und auch die Orte in der Naehe (Bietigheim-Bissingen mit einer ebenfalls malerischen Altstadt) laden zu ausgedehnten Radtouren und Spaziergaengen ein. Hier gibt es einige Winzergenossenschaften die Fuehrungen und Weinproben anbieten. 

Uff ...das klang jetzt irgendwie wie ausm Werbe-Prospekt, aber... hier ists einfach schoen 

www.besigheim.de
www.bietigheim-bissingen.de/fileadmin/media/pdf/service/ortsrundgang_altstadt_bietigheim.pdf


----------



## manni61 (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Städte-Vorstellungen*

 Hier mal ein paar Bildchen von Herzen Kulmbachs,da momentan die Rathaussanierung
ansteht,is das ideal mal raufzugehen 27m und mal von meinen Lieblingscafe und Eisdiele am Marktplatz  ein Foto zu schießen Grüße aus Kulmbach


----------



## Digicat (2. Juni 2011)

*AW: Städte-Vorstellungen*

Servus Manni

Da war doch was in Kulmbach 

Sehr schön ... verträumte Altstadt 

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/86/]Die Plassenburg ist mir noch gut in Erinnerung[/URL]


----------

